# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin - Enstop Setup

## scalci

Hi Everyone

I need some help.

I have been running Marlin (just upgraded to the latest RC  :Smile: ) for a while on a RUMBA board but never setup the endstops. I bought the OPTICAL ones.

I read a few posts but it is all different.

What do I need to change in Marlin to get them to work?

Thank you in advance...

----------


## Roxy

> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> I have been running Marlin (just upgraded to the latest RC ) for a while on a RUMBA board but never setup the endstops. I bought the OPTICAL ones.
> 
> I read a few posts but it is all different.
> 
> What do I need to change in Marlin to get them to work?
> ...


You should be using RCBugFix and not the RC.   RC-7 is just point in time (a number of months ago).  RCBugFix has all the improvements since RC-7 was declared.

When you get the endstops connected you can use M119 to see if they are working correctly.  You want to see each one trigger and untrigger.

----------


## scalci

Thx Roxy, I will do that now. I fired up the printer still on RC7, and ai het a "printer haulted" error while hearing up...

I will do the upgrade first...

----------

